# STNG - Scorpio Tankers



## prex (Aug 27, 2017)

At a share price of around $12.20 this company seems to be a very interesting value play for the next 1-3 years. Due to the impacts of Covid-19 the share price has dropped quite a bit.

Robert Bugbee of Scorpio Tankers Update Interview
18.06.2020


----------

